# Need some schooling...



## oilhammer (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey Ya'll

I have a 1998 YM/MTD w/ a 15.5 hp Tuch. This morning I went out to mow and I had to jump it to get it started, no big deal, The battery has some age. Started mowing and it just shut off. Pushed it back to the barn and jumped it again.....you guessed it, started the blades and it dies after a few seconds. 

Before I found this site I changed the fuel filter and put some fresh gas in, I thought it was a gas problem. NOPE!

At lunch today I found this site and discovered it may be the weak battery. Drive to Lowes and get a new battery, fired right up cut for 5 -10 minutes and it started spitting and sputtering , I turned off the blades and headed back toward the barn. 

I am thinking I may have just killed this battery.

And now to my question.....what do I do now? What can I test? I hate to keep throwing parts at this thing.

thanks,
Paul


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Usually the battery off the shelf needs a good deep cycle charge before use. A 2 amp trickle charge for about 4 to 6 hours should do. Do you have anyway to test the voltage on the battery first? I ask this because you dont want to over charge the battery, it could burn up the cells, or explode.


----------



## oilhammer (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a trickle charger on it now.....

another question.....after the mower is started - does it continue to use the battery or does it get voltage from the alternator?

I was thinking that maybe the alternator is bad/not charging the battery.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It could be the voltage regulator the alternator hardly ever goes bad, although the alternator could be full of debris grass, dirt, etc. It does recharge and pull power from the battery like a car. I would also check all ground locations and make sure all connections are secure to starter, and etc.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id check the saftey switches actually - if it stalls when you engage the blades then the deck saftey switch is possibly bad. 

Also might not hurt to see if somethings is jammed in the deck - that could also cause it to kill the motor.

Usually a tractor only needs the battery to start and run the lights - or if it has an antifire solenoid - itll run that too. If the tractor uses an electric deck engagement clutch, then add that to the list.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

How long did the tractor sit before you started working on it? Could it be bad gas or an issue with the fuel line?


----------

